# Dyi Humidity Dome



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to build one?


----------



## zipflip (May 9, 2009)

try make a support frame of sorts  and saran wrap it. i used straws an saran for my tomatoes an peppers. and is workin fine so far


----------



## DirtySouth (May 28, 2009)

In order 2 clone plabts 1' or taller I use a big rubbermaid tote,do my clone thing,then just place a piece of plexi-glass over it.Got this idea from a "buddy" who wrapps his tote in cellwrap


----------



## kaotik (May 28, 2009)

go to grocery store.. buy a cake with a nice plastic dome.. smoke a bowl.. eat the cake.. 
there's your new humidity dome.


----------



## DirtySouth (May 28, 2009)

That works also,only problem is you can only take small clones.The BIGGER the better!


----------



## Newbud (May 28, 2009)

> Dyi Humidity Dome



:rofl: 





> Dyi


 :doh: 

How big does the dome need to be?


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 28, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> :rofl: :doh:
> 
> How big does the dome need to be?


 
They are fairly cheap at the local hydro store so Ill just buy 1.  I wrote this thread before I had any knowledge of growing, but now I think Im ok.


----------



## Newbud (May 28, 2009)

Yeah man good call.
I've found that although DIY can obviously have its advantages it tends to work out better to buy certain things.
Best of luck to ya


----------

